# OS Fishing Trip Raffle Tickets now Available.



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

*OS Raffle Fishing Tickets now avaliable!* 
*Fishing Trip Raffle for a Cancer Victim.*​ All 2Coolers that donâ€™t know what this raffle is about, you can read the story here.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=502373

*Ticket Purchases*​
There are 3 different boat owners that have been very kind to offer their boats and services for this cause. There will be *10 trip winners* with 4,4 & 2 fishermen per boat. All trips are 30 â€" 40 miles out. These are not sword fishing trips for only $10.00. So please donâ€™t be expecting one.

*Tickets are only $10 each for a fishing trip worth $1,200.00. Below is a photo from Capt. Bill Bahr's Texas Offshore Safaris trips of what you can expect: All 3 boats are different!*

*Full-Day Offshore Fishing Trip for 4*

*Donated by: Texas Offshore Safaris â€" Captain Bill Bahr *

Up to four lucky people will join Captain Bill on his 30â€™ Panga Marine center console for a day-long offshore trip in the Gulf of Mexico. Targeted species include mahi-mahi, ling, king mackerel, grouper and wahoo. The boat will depart from Gulf Coast Marina in Surfside, TX at 7am and return around 4pm. Captain Bill will provide all tackle, bait, ice and bottled water. Boat is well maintained and fully equipped with state of the art electronics, satellite weather, radar, EPIRB, life-raft and VHF radios. Guests must furnish their own saltwater fishing license. This trip's retail value is $1,200.www.TexasOffshoreSafaris.com.

To purchase a ticket via PayPal login to your Pay Pal account and send your *$10 per ticket* payment too: [email protected]. Then email me at the same email address with your *Name, Telephone #, 2Cool name and your email address* and how many tickets you purchased so I can enter that number of names into the drawing box. I will contact you ASAP if you win. The drawings will be held Sunday July 7th at SurfSide Marina in Freeport. All 2Coolers are welcome to attend. The exact time will be posted at a later date. Please keep an eye on 2Cool for any changes in that date and time. 

*Good luck everyone and thank you for your help.* Please read the terms and rules sections below before buying your tickets. 

*Terms*​
The boats are labeled boat 1, 2 and 3. At the time you are notified that you won a trip, you will be asked to select a boat by number. I cannot tell you the name of the boat owner so we do not over load any one boat. It is the luck of the draw of which boat you are on.

All the boats are great so there are no losers. *Boat 1 does not mean it will be the 1st trip out.* Trips will be from mid *July to the end of August 2013*. All trips are subject to the boat owners availability and weather conditions. You will be notified via telephone and or email the date and time of your trip. As you are all serious fisherman you understand that weather conditions change and the trip rescheduled. 

If the trip has to be rescheduled and you cannot make the new date I will try to get you on another boat if there is a spot open. If there are no open spots available , Iâ€™m sorry there is nothing I can do and you can blame it on Mother Nature for messing up the weather again.

*Rules
*​*You must have a current salt water fishing license and show it to the captain before boarding the boat.* No excuse will be accepted that you forgot it at home. You will lose your spot for good.

If you do not show up at the marina *on time* the boat may leave without you and you lost your spot.


No alcohol or smoking allowed on the boats. The last thing a boat owner wants is a drunk on board and cigarette burns on his boat. These boat owners are providing these trips out of the kindness of their hearts and donâ€™t need or want any problems on board.


Fish cleaning. You are responsible for cleaning your own fish or paying someone at the dock to do it for you.


There is no guarantee of catching any fish. That is why it is called a fishing trip, not a catching trip. Iâ€™m sure you all understand that.


There are NO REFUNDS FOR ANY REASON.

It is customary to tip the boat owner for their services. Gas is at $4.00 per gallon and each trip will cost around $500+ for gas alone. So keep that in mind with your tips guys, remember this only cost you $10. The cheapest off shore fishing trip you will ever get in your life. These boat owners donâ€™t have a money tree in their back yard.


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

*Help for the BBQ needed*

They are needing help for the fund raiser this Sat. in Tomball. If you live in the area and can spare a few hours Sat. please stop by. Below is Kalynn's photo. 









*BBQ Cook Off and Benefit June 22, 2013*

The Tomball VFW Post 2427 Ladies Auxiliary​ 14408 Alice Rd.​ Tomball, TX 77375​ *Will be hosting a benifit for KaLynn on June 22, 2013.*​ Come on out and join us for..............​

BBQ Cook Off (Brisket, Chicken, Ribs, and Beans)
BBQ Plates with sliced beef, potato salad, beans, and the fixins for only $10.00 per plate.
There will be fun and games for the children so bring them along for the day. ($5.00 for all day pass)
We will have live and silent auctions, raffles, 50/50 drawings, and much more.
While you are eating, enjoy the Music provided by Third Coast Entertainment.
We will have horseshoe and washer tournaments.
Kick up your heels with us from 8pm to Midnight.....Live music from The Country Knights will provide you with plenty of dancing and fun times. ($10.00 Admission at the door.)
 For Questions Please Contact:​ Carol Steinocher 281-380-5934​ Candi Baines 832-326-6909​
*BBQ COOK-OFF OFFICIAL RULES*​

Registration/Check In starts Friday June 21, 2013 at 9am and ENDS Saturday June 22, 2013 at 9am. No registration after 9am. Entry fee paid at the time of registration. First come first serve for spot location.
*We ask EACH team to donate one uncooked brisket for the benefit. Silent auction items are needed but not required.*
All entries (brisket, chicken, ribs, and beans) *MUST* be cooked on premises.
Entry fee for brisket, chicken, ribs, and beans is $25.00 per entry.
Briskets must be in sealed original package and entry fee paid before being tagged. Pre-marinated briskets are *NOT* allowed.
Only pinto beans allowed in the bean entry. No added ingredients larger than the bean placed in the judging container.
Teams need to have 1 Chief cook and at least 1 helper.
*CHEIFS COOKS MEETING- 10:00AM SATURDAY JUNE 22, 2013*
Do not add any "garnish" for presentation for the judges' plate.
Only Pinto bean entry will need to be brought by your team to the Registration Tent. Brisket, Chicken, and Ribs will be picked up at your pit****Late entries WILL be disqualified.*
Results of each cooking category will be posted after presentation of trophies.


*ALL* teams responsible for their own clean up. Dumpster provided for clean up.
 *******TURN IN PINTO BEANS TO THE REGISTRATION TENT*******​ ****ALL OTHERS WILL BE PICKED UP AT YOUR TENT****​ *DROP OFF/ PICK UP TIMES*​ Pinto Beans: 12:00 Noon Ribs: Pick up starts at 1:00pm​ Chicken: Pick up starts at 2:00pm Brisket: Pick up starts at 4:00pm​ *PRESENTATION OF AWARDS AFTER LIVE AUCTION*​ 

*******FUN FOR ALL*******​

Horshoe Tournament- $20.00 per player. Register at the horseshoe pit Saturday by 10am.
Washer Tournament- $20.00 per player. Register at the horseshoe pit Saturday by 11am.
Brisket Calcutta @ Noon (50% buyer, 30% cookers, 20% benefit)
Card Lotto $1 and $5- ALL DAY LONG!!!
Raffle winners announced @ 5pm.


----------

